# I'm probably going to delay my graduation by a year and.....



## idunnoimnotcreative (Jul 11, 2006)

...I can't get over it. I keep on changing my mind about what program I want to be in, and I ended up making a HUGE mistake last semester and now I'm going to have to pay by delaying my graduation by a year if I want to get back on track. I think about how I'll be a year older than about 75% of the class, about how I'll end up having to spend 6 years in college...that I'll end up graduating after people that are younger than me...I can't stop worrying about these little details.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

*re: I'm probably going to delay my graduation by a year and.*

Changing majors is a whole lot more common than you think. And so are people well over the age of 22 who are still in college. Choosing the right path doesn't happen instantly when you're only 18--it can take a little more time for many people-- and what you get out of college affects the rest of your life a lot more than how quickly you can get the hell out of there. One measly year won't matter in the long run. Employers won't care.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm supposed to be in the final semester of my senior year, but now I have to stay another year. It'll be okay. There are a lot of students that stay over. No one's going to judge you negatively for it. After you're finished with your degree, you'll be happy that you waited until you found something you really wanted to do. Like emptybottle said, employers won't care that it took you an extra year to decide what you wanted to do. A lot of people switch majors. I think I switched three times, maybe more. I lost count.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: I'm probably going to delay my graduation by a year*

It's better to change your mind about your major while still in school than to regret what you got your degree in and then have to go back many years later. Delaying graduation by a year to two is not all that bad, unless you can't afford to do so.


----------



## Mads (May 8, 2006)

*re: I'm probably going to delay my graduation by a year and.*

I'm in the same situation. I can't decide on a major to save my life. I keep changing my mind. It's stressing me out, and I know I'm going to end up picking something I don't want to do.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

*Re: I'm probably going to delay my graduation by a year and.*



idunnoimnotcreative said:


> ...I can't get over it. I keep on changing my mind about what program I want to be in, and I ended up making a HUGE mistake last semester and now I'm going to have to pay by delaying my graduation by a year if I want to get back on track. I think about how I'll be a year older than about 75% of the class, about how I'll end up having to spend 6 years in college...that I'll end up graduating after people that are younger than me...I can't stop worrying about these little details.


I've been in a community college for 5 years years now. I would been done much sooner but I've had MAJOR setbacks and lost compete sight of my goals. Does this bother me? No, the past is the past. The key is the future. If things go as planned I'll be able to transfer to a four year in the fall.

I'll be older I guess but so what? I plan on finishing my degree and then going to law school. I'm 23 now that's PLENTY of time. What amazes is this girl I know with cystic fibrosis, she is 25 years old and still goes to college. People with that disease live on average to be 35...

We have plenty of time don't worry about it, you have full life ahead of you.


----------

